# Forcer à quitter firefox



## dhaussyrs (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis souvent obligée de' forcer à quitter firefox"  après je dois soit restaurer soit démarrer une nouvelle session. Je ne peux plus aller sur mon blog qans que cela plante. Safari me l'a fait également. 

Pouvez vous me dire pourquoi je suis obligée de forcer à quitter firefox. je l'ai désinstallé et réinstallé mais sans aucun succès
merci pour vos réponses
sylvie


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

bonjour

les causes sont très très variables et avec aussi peu d'info difficile à dire

t'as été voir ce que te dit la console?


----------



## dhaussyrs (27 Février 2008)

Bonsoir Pascal

Console ?  excuse moi je ne suis pas une pro de l'ordi


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

hmmmm

ca va pas etre facile
en gros la console piste ce qui se passe sur le mac et l'écrit ( en langue technique pas toujours claire)
c'est là que sont  les rapports de " quitter inopinement" et autres joyeusetés

A explorer car c'est interessant
c'est dans application / utilitaires
et cliquer historiques explorer les sous menus 
et t'as un champ de recherche et une aide


----------



## SergeD (27 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,
quelle version de Firefox?


----------



## dhaussyrs (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai firefox 2.0.0.11


----------



## SergeD (28 Février 2008)

dhaussyrs a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai firefox 2.0.0.11



J'utilise la version 2.0.0.12, tu peux l'essayer, elle se trouve là


----------



## flotifr (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

De mon côté, depuis le passage à Léopard Firefox me prend pas mal la tête aussi. Il marche bien au début, puis au bout de plusieurs heures ralentit tout le système, c'est agançant. Je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter plusieurs fois par jours (pour qu'il me restaure les sessions).
Il galère pas mal sur le flash et le javascript entre autre. (Version 2.0.0.11)

D'autres ont-ils se problème ?


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2008)

Version 2.0.0.*12* sous Léopard, aucun problème.
Tu devrais faire la dernière mise à jour.


----------



## dhaussyrs (28 Février 2008)

BONSOIR. j'ai fait la mise à jour

Pour l'instant ça fonctionne merci beaucoup si j'ai un problème je le ferai savoir. merci encore

sylvie


----------



## flotifr (2 Mars 2008)

Je confirme la 2.0.0.12 règles les difficultés ! Tout va bien maintenant !


----------

